# What's your team looking like for pokemon X/Y?



## Link32 (Sep 12, 2013)

Sorry if there is already a thread for this. Mine is Chespin (even though his evolution is insanely ugly), Squirtle, Pancham, Skiddo, Dedenne, and Yveltal (since i plan on getting pkmn Y). And later on the Mewtwo in pkmn Y. also torchic for the distribution event. btw each one you pick can evolve.


----------



## Yokie (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm waiting for the game to release first.

But I do know that Froakie is going to be my starter.


----------



## ForgottenT (Sep 12, 2013)

Eh, aren?t it a little early to make teams?
They have barely shown us any of the new pokemons, and I don?t believe that they have said anything about catching old pokemons in X and Y, I hope we can since I don?t have my old pokemon games anymore, so I can?t transfer them.
but then again I can use the Global Trade, that?s not as fun as catching them though, but I?m probably gonna choose Fennekin and Bulbasaur for my starters  and I hope to obtain Gengar because he?s beast, and typhlosion because he?s my all time favorite pokemon. but yeah I?m not sure what pokemons I?m gonna have on my team


----------



## Officer Berri (Sep 12, 2013)

Eh.. I dunno about most types but knowing my luck I'm going to wind up with Charizard, Blaziken, and Fennekin's final evolutionary stage at one point at least. That and Pyroar.

Heh.

I am going to destroy some unfortunate Bug, Grass, Ice, or Steel gyms at least...

THE GENERATION OF FIRE IS NOW. HAHAHAHAHA ALL SHALL BURN.


----------



## StarMayor (Sep 13, 2013)

So far, I've only got the basics of what I want to use in my team, it might change later on. But so far, this is what I'm hoping to get and at least have in my arsenal if it's not part of my main team. This goes for Gen 6 only, if I find out more of the older Gen Pokemon I love are going to be readily available, I'll definitely want to use them. I always try to have a Fire, Grass, Electric, Flying (or otherwise that can use Fly) and Water, and then either a Psychic, Ghost, Dark, or Fighting type as my sixth:

Fennekin or Froakie as a starter (which Fire or Water type I use will be influenced by the starter.)
Gogoat
Noivern 
Litleo (if I choose Froakie, which is looking more likely due to really loving Pyroar and Frogadier.)
Dedenne
Honedge, Spritzee, Pangoro, or Meowstic.


----------



## PinkWater (Sep 13, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> Eh, aren?t it a little early to make teams?
> They have barely shown us any of the new pokemons, and I don?t believe that they have said anything about catching old pokemons in X and Y, I hope we can since I don?t have my old pokemon games anymore, so I can?t transfer them.
> but then again I can use the Global Trade, that?s not as fun as catching them though, but *I?m probably gonna choose Fennekin and Bulbasaur for my starters * and I hope to obtain Gengar because he?s beast, and typhlosion because he?s my all time favorite pokemon. but yeah I?m not sure what pokemons I?m gonna have on my team



HIGH-FIVE!

So far, my team's gonna be:

Fennekin
Gogoat
Sylveon
Pangoro
Honedge
Amaura

This list is subject to change, but the first four are almost guaranteed to be used.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Sep 13, 2013)

Well, I'm probably going to start with Froakie. I nearly always use the water starter, and from the first news of the Gen VI starters it was my favourite. Otherwise I don't know, although I'll probably use Tyrunt. It's a Rock/Dragon T-Rex, what's not to love?


----------



## Sheepish (Sep 13, 2013)

It's so strange trying to plan out a team without complete knowledge of the Pokedex, since that's what I've been doing in the past few games...

At this point, it seems like I'll be going with Froakie, Skiddo, and Fletchling as my fire-water-grass core. I'm probably going to throw in Tyrunt as well, primarily because I have the perfect nickname for it. Pretty much anything goes for the last two spots.

As much as I want to use Squirtle, Torchic, and Mareep (to try Mega Ampharos), I'll be trying to stick to only the new Pokemon.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 13, 2013)

I'll be getting both X and Y, I've already decided to do a starter challenge  on Y (With my potential team being Chespin, Squirtle, Torchic, Totodile, Turtwig and Tepig.) so X will be my main game!
On X I will use: (For definite.)
Froakie (Will fully evolve)
Bulbasaur (Will be my Mega evolver)

The rest of my team will be made up of Pokemon that I catch throughout the game and will be more likely to change, though I am currently considering Litleo/Pyroar and Pancham/Pangoro. I'm looking forward to going into a Pokemon game without knowing all the Pokemon, it will keep me on my toes a bit more and return me to the way I used to build my teams!


----------



## Blues (Sep 14, 2013)

Looking at Fennekin, Noivern, Meowstic, Furfrou, Pangoro, and Yveltal, for now.


----------



## Littlemyuu (Sep 14, 2013)

100% I go with
Chespin
Meowstic
Amaura

i will see the rest of the Pokemon,


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 14, 2013)

I know I'm picking Fennekin, Squirtle, Sylveon and Dedenne, but that's all I'm sure of so far.


----------



## MadCake (Sep 15, 2013)

Froakie will be my starter.
As for the generous add on of allowing you to pick a kanto starter near the beginning.. I'll pick Bulbasaur.


----------



## Ashe (Sep 16, 2013)

My favorites for possibly being on my team are Froakie, Charmander, Sylveon, and Amaura


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 16, 2013)

I like Noivern and the lil panda dude.


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 16, 2013)

fairy pkmn only idc


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh, and I want the female version of the Pokemon that changes dramatically with gender.


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 17, 2013)

Charizard for sure... um maybe the panda pokemon as well? it's too early to say for me.


----------



## Stitched (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm trying not to plan it out, but I know I'm choosing Froakie as my starter.  I'll probably get Bulbasaur as the Kanto starter.  I know I want to use Pangoro.  As for everything else, it's going unplanned.


----------



## radical6 (Sep 19, 2013)

fennekin
poodle pokemon
pancham


----------



## kite (Sep 19, 2013)

I have decided on Chespin for now. Then I'll catch as I go, just like all my first playthroughs of each gen. ^^


----------



## Mr. Tiaa (Sep 21, 2013)

I would like to have at least 2 from the poodle pokemon !!

not sure about the others haha... mawile prob will be here too !! cuz the mega evolution~~


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 21, 2013)

wait has x and y already been released or something is everybody making teams what where was i for this


----------



## Hikari (Sep 21, 2013)

I know which starters I'm using!

Chespin
Squirtle
Torchic

And since I'm playing Pokemon X I'm going to use Xerneas eventually.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 27, 2013)

For the game I'm using starters on it will be this:

Froakie
Torchic
Bulbasaur
Piplup
Snivy
Cyndaquil


For my regular file team it will be this:


Froakie's final evo: Water/(Possibly Fighting) - Weak to electric and grass (and possibly flying and psychic)
Malamar: Dark/Psychic - Only double weak to bug
Noivern: Flying/Dragon - Weak to ice, rock, fairy, and dragon
Sylveon: Fairy - Weak to poison and steel
Furfrou: Normal - Weak to fighting
Doublade: Ghost/Steel - Weak to dark, ghost, fire, and ground


I'll probably use my second team for my first game, and then my starter team for my second.  The good thing about my non-starter team is that none of them have a same weakness, so it will be hard for someone to defeat me.  They all have a different amount and type of weaknesses, amounting to 16.  And none of them are weak to water or normal.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 27, 2013)

I know I'll definitely be getting froakie as my starter, I will definitely have a mewtwo for its mega evolution too. And whichever legendary is in mine (I'm not sure if I'm getiing X or Y yet).
Does anyone know if it will be possible to transfer the items for the mewtwo mega evelution? (Like giving it to a pokemon then trading it) bcause I think i might get X because of the legendary, but I prefer the mewtwo megaevelution from Y


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 27, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I know I'll definitely be getting froakie as my starter, I will definitely have a mewtwo for its mega evolution too. And whichever legendary is in mine (I'm not sure if I'm getiing X or Y yet).
> Does anyone know if it will be possible to transfer the items for the mewtwo mega evelution? (Like giving it to a pokemon then trading it) bcause I think i might get X because of the legendary, but I prefer the mewtwo megaevelution from Y





I'm pretty sure it isn't possible, as that would defy the point of Mewtwo's version in each game.


Also, here's a picture of my team for XY:



Spoiler



View attachment 14078


----------



## dollydaydream (Sep 27, 2013)

I only know the appearance of about 5 pokemon from the new game because I really want to be surprised this time 
I know for sure I'm going to pick Chespin though because he's just so happy XD
If able to pick starters from each region though I'd probably go with the following: 
Cyndaquil
Charmander 
Treeko
Chimchar
Tepig <3
And now chespin  I've never really been a fan of the water starters however


----------



## Orieii (Sep 27, 2013)

Right now only Fennekin, Meowstic and maybe Sylveon. I want a mega Charizard but I'll already have a fire type T^T Curse you Fennekin.. I always start off with fire starters xD


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2013)

Just in case anyone's wondering, here's what my team's moves will be from what's been released:

Froakie's final evo: Hydro Pump, Bounce, Quick Attack, and Lick
Malamar: Topsy-Turvy, Hypnosis
Sylveon: Swift, Moon Blast, Draining Kiss, and Fairy Wind
Noivern: BoomBurst, Dragon Pulse, and Draco Meteor
Doublade: Swords Dance, Shadow Sneak, Aerial Ace, and Sacred Sword
Furfrou: N/A yet


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 28, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> For the game I'm using starters on it will be this:
> 
> Froakie
> Torchic
> ...



Wow, we have a pretty similar team idea for the Starter Challenge! Mine is:
Chespin
Torchic
Squirtle
Piplup
Snivy
Cyndaquil (An utter beast, the egg moves it got were amazing!)

It'll be interesting to see how we use our similar teams! 

For my X file I'm still not certain on my team, but right now it will probably be:
Froakie
Bulbasaur
Pancham
Fletchling

Though I'll want to try out as many Pokemon as I can!


----------



## unravel (Sep 28, 2013)

Still have no plans yet, for me it depends of gym leaders and stuff. I do collect pokemons for fun


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 30, 2013)

For Y, I'm gonna choose. (UPDATING POST!)

Chespin
Pancham
Slurpuff (He only appears in X! )
Skrelp
Amaura

That's all for now. When I see more pokemon in the game that I like i'll catch them. I choose pokemon with very good abilities. I chose Pancham because of him having Iron Fist. Slurpuff because of her having Sweet Veil. Skrelp's ability is unknown, I just want him cause he looks cool.  And Amaura because of him having Refrigerate.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 30, 2013)

I thought I posted in this thread earlier but apparently not. I'm choosing Finnekin, skiddo, and the ice fossil Pokemon. The others I will discover while I'm playing.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2013)

Here's an overview of my team (Editing this with previous and new info):

Froakie's final evo: Water/(Possibly Fighting) - Weak to electric and grass (and possibly flying and psychic)
Malamar: Dark/Psychic - Only double weak to bug
Noivern: Flying/Dragon - Weak to ice, rock, fairy, and dragon
Sylveon: Fairy - Weak to poison and steel
Furfrou: Normal - Weak to fighting
Doublade: Ghost/Steel - Weak to dark, ghost, fire, and ground


I'll probably use my second team for my first game, and then my starter team for my second. The good thing about my non-starter team is that none of them have a same weakness, so it will be hard for someone to defeat me. They all have a different amount and type of weaknesses, amounting to 16. And none of them are weak to water or normal.


Picture of my team:


Spoiler



View attachment 14373



My team's moves (From what's been released so far):
Froakie's final evo: Hydro Pump, Bounce, Quick Attack, and Lick
Malamar: Topsy-Turvy, Hypnosis
Sylveon: Swift, Moon Blast, Draining Kiss, and Fairy Wind
Noivern: BoomBurst, Dragon Pulse, and Draco Meteor
Doublade: Swords Dance, Shadow Sneak, Aerial Ace, and Sacred Sword
Furfrou: N/A yet


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 30, 2013)

They need to hurry up and show the final evolutions for the starters I am going INSANE.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> They need to hurry up and show the final evolutions for the starters I am going INSANE.




There's a chance they won't show them until the day XY is released.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Oct 3, 2013)

I think I'm going to have spiritzee on my team. I love it's evolution.


----------



## idiotcurl (Oct 3, 2013)

So far my team is shaping up to be Froakie, Bulbasaur, Torchic, Sylveon, and maybe Goomy.


----------



## Gingersnap (Oct 4, 2013)

Not sure yet but I know I'm going to pick Lil Baby Chespin as my starter.
This was actually a hard choice since I love all the starters final evo's, ugh they made it hard this gen. 
(WELL Fennekin's final is up to debate but who says I can't keep Braxien forever)


----------



## Stevey Queen (Oct 7, 2013)

Decided on what Pokemon I want to take to the elite four.

Fennekins final evolution
Gogoat
Aromatisse
Aurorus
Noivern
Skrelps final evolution (pretty BA)


----------



## keybug55 (Oct 8, 2013)

Picking Fennekin as my starter. My single player team is going to be significantly different from my multiplayer battle team, if I could get a hold of Charizard-Y while playing X.

I'm just gonna go with the flow, hopefully picking up the cuthulu-like pokemon on the way.


----------



## th8827 (Oct 8, 2013)

Fennekin
Squirtle
Barbaracle (I'll probably call him Cthulhu)
Goomy (I'm gonna name him Nidhoggr, after the dragon from Norse Mytholohy that he kinda resembles)
Trevenant (I'll name him Yggdrasil, after the World Tree which Nidhoggr lives under)
Malamar (Probably will call it Blooper, after the squid in Mario games)

I'll probably swap out Squirtle with a flying type once I get the HM for Fly.


----------



## than (Oct 8, 2013)

skrelp, mawile, helioptile, fletchling and scatterbug. <333

i saw a spoiler of chespin's final.. so i've decided to box it :|


----------



## XTheLancerX (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeah I have no idea about any of the new pokemon so I am kind of nervous about building a team.. I am going to get Chespin, Squirtle, and Torchic, since you get Chespin as a starter, a kanto starter, and the torchic distribution. So that is a good start with a grass water and fire!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 11, 2013)

I made some changes on my team. Here's my updated team.

#1. Delphox
#2. Pangoro
#3. Slurpuff
#4. Dragalge
#5. Hawlucha
#6. Klefki


----------



## Bulbadragon (Oct 13, 2013)

My team right now is- 
Braixen 
Raichu
Ivysaur

I'm not one to have a full team of six Pokemon. I like to have them all at an even level and training six Pokemon can be overwhelming. I'll probably get a Fairy type along the way and Xerneas.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Oct 14, 2013)

Chespin, squirtle, distributed torchic, drifloon, tyrunt, and snorlax is where I am at atm.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 14, 2013)

Floette, Quilladin, Amaura, Inkay, Charmeleon. I need a Water type that can take on Fighting types >.<

Gyarados or a Water-type from this region i guess?


----------



## Scribbler397 (Oct 14, 2013)

My current team is posted on the My Team page on my Pokemon X and Y blog. A link is in the sig.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Oct 15, 2013)

Now that I've seen the credits, I can tell you for sure who my final team was:



Spoiler: My Team



*Delphox*
Kenneth
*Fire/Psychic*

*Pangoro*
Teddy
*Fighting/Dark*

*Golurk*
Mecha
*Ground/Ghost*

*Ludicolo*
Chico
*Water/Grass*

*Klefki*
Locke
*Steel/Fairy*

*Aurorus*
Borealis
*Rock/Ice*​



I never pick ahead of time because I had no idea that certain Pokemon would appear when they did before I played.


----------



## keybug55 (Oct 15, 2013)

My team right now is

Lucario
Malamar
Braxien
Axew--maybe change...idk
Roselia
Open space for HM slave

not sure who to pick for my last member...


----------



## Serendipity (Oct 15, 2013)

I just got both games today and been playing X. It's still early (I just got the first gym town) so my main team is nothing more then my Braixen and a freshly caught *shiny* Scatterbug.


----------



## Lauren (Oct 15, 2013)

I have fennekin, bunnelby, fleb?b?, squirtel( all depending if I saved, my 3ds suffered a painful death at this point, If not I'll change to charmander) torchic and pikachu


----------



## dollydaydream (Oct 15, 2013)

I just finished the bit with the pokeball factory, this is my team as of now. 
Greninja lvl 58 (Gary)
Charizard lvl 57 (Sheldon)
Pikachu lvl 58 (scruffy)
Auroras lvl 45 (kipper)
Meowstic lvl 40 (piglet- from winnie the poo)

I'm thinking of going with sylveon for my final addition 
I'd love any criticisms or suggestions please!


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 15, 2013)

Axew, Charmeleon, Frogadier, Fletchinder.
All around level 15-25.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 17, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> Axew, Charmeleon, Frogadier, Fletchinder.
> All around level 15-25.



Lol you actually got the game xD

I'm using Aurorus, Slowking, Florges, Charizard, Lucario, and Chestnaught. All around 50-52.


----------



## Lauraa (Oct 17, 2013)

Lapras, Lucario, Charizard, Roserade, Blaziken and Absol.
All around lvl 53, if I remember correctly.
I figured out that my team is insanely weak to fighting teams xD


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Oct 17, 2013)

At the moment my team is as follows: Chesnaught, Malamar, Talonflame, Binacle, Skrelp, Doublade. I have a severe weakness to electric types though, although it'll be a bit better when Skrelp evolves. May also replace Talonflame, although at the moment I haven't decided what with. All I know is it has to be a new Pokemon.


----------



## Pixlplume (Oct 17, 2013)

My completed team (since the Elite Four has been vanquished)
Chesnaught (Lv 73)
Talonflame (Lv 70)
Gardevoir (Lv 70)
Krookodile (Lv 70)
Vaporeon (Lv 70)
Goodra (Lv 69)


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 17, 2013)

I just got the 8th badge and on my way to the Elite Four  Here's my current babies:
Delphox Lvl. 71
Blastoise Lvl. 70
Sylveon Lvl. 73
Jolteon Lvl. 63
Umbreon Lv. 60
Leafeon Lvl. 58


----------



## violetneko (Oct 17, 2013)

I've just beaten Clemont. On my way to Valerie. 
Delphox (Fox), lvl 43ish
Venusaur (Firsy), lvl 39
Furfrou (Bailey), lvl 35
Lucario (Rio), lvl 38ish
Lapras (Ness) lvl 35
Tyrantrum (Napoleon) lvl 40.

Can Furfrou learn surf? That's what my Bailey of 5th gen (Stoutland) specialized in. I'm also going to get an eevee and evolve into sylveon.
Some nicknames I knew right away. One, Napoleon. He was a French Tyrunt. Haha...


----------



## Orieii (Oct 17, 2013)

I think I'm getting the game today 
Here's the team I'm looking forward to when they evolve:
Greninja (male) and his companion Mega Blaziken (female)
Venusaur (male)
Meowstic (female)
Garchomp (male)
Talonflame (female)

and Sylveon (HOPEFULLY shiny female) as mascot xD


----------



## XTheLancerX (Oct 17, 2013)

Wow some people play this game so fast!! I just finished beating the fifth gym, but haven't really gone as slow as I could. (No grinding)

Anyway, team is set!

Blastoise
Chesnaught
Blazekin
Garchomp
Drifblim
Snorlax

Really hope I can find the stone to mega evolve garchomp, then I will be able to mega evolve 3 of the Pokemon on my team! That would be really great, and garchomp is a beast. I'm pretty sure I saw somewhere that there is a mega evolution of garchomp? Seems overpowered, but hey, I have a freaking garchomp, one of my favorite Pokemon. Love dragon types!!!!!


----------



## Th3 Mayor (Oct 20, 2013)

My Team so far:

Charizard(With Mega Stone) LVL 36
Blaziken(With Mega Stone) LVL 36
Lucario(With Mega Stone) LVL 38
Greninja LVL 39


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Oct 20, 2013)

Almost finalised my team.

Talonflame Lv.47
Skrelp Lv.47
Barbaracle Lv.46
Chesnaught Lv.47
Doublade Lv.46
Malamar Lv.47

I can't decide whether I should keep Malamar or replace him with Bergmite. Currently I don't really have anything that can deal with Dragon or Flying types easily, and I don't really need the STAB Malamar gets.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 20, 2013)

Doublade Lv. 67
Lapras Lv. 66
Talonflame Lv. 68
Pikachu Lv. 66
Chesnaught Lv. 67
Tyrantrum Lv. 66

Wasn't planning on keeping Lapras or Pikachu but I needed a water type and I LOVE PIKACHU'S VOICE. Almost all of them have five hearts at this point and they're pretty great.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm at the fifth gym.

Delphox (Cricket) - Level 47
Gogoat - Level 44
Pelipper - Level 41
Lucario (Todd) - Level 42
Helioptile - Level 36
Hawlucha - Level 35 (HM slave)

I had Charmeleon on my team, but dropped it once I got Lucario. I also had a Kadabra, but dropped it for the HM slave.


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 24, 2013)

Charizard, L66
Yveltal, L57
Lapras, L55
Greninja, L62
Haxorus, L53
Lucario, L57.


----------

